

NASA discovers hidden portals in Earths upper atmosphere - songzme
http://www.telescope.com/Articles/Current-Articles/Astronomy/NASA-Discovers-Hidden-Portals-in-Earths-Upper-Atmosphere/pc/9/c/192/sc/199/p/103046.uts

======
gus_massa
What a lot of unintelligible gibberish. It mixes some real science with
science fiction and other physical phenomena that are completely unrelated.

The magnetic portal is a "hole" in the magnetic field. The particles of the
solar wind can are not deflected. This is not related to "wormholes", "Casinir
effect", "faster than light travel", teletransportation, "tunels", ...

If you are interested in reading the real science and experiments, go to
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-
portals....](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-portals.html)

------
gjulianm
I didn't really understood in which way this is a "portal". Is this a clear,
magnetized path, like a sudden "highway" from sun to Earth; or are we talking
about portals like Portal, the game?

Neither this nor the NASA article [1] really explains what's happening. I
think it's more like a "highway" or flux tube [2] but I'm not sure at all.

[1] [http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-
portals....](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-portals.html)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flux_tube](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flux_tube)

~~~
MechSkep
By the NASA definition, a portal is an unbroken magnetic path between the
earth and the sun. No instant transmission of anything is happening.

------
Zigurd
Sometimes, when you think "I want some of what he's smoking" it turns out to
be quite literal.

If it's this guy
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Jay_Brown](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Jay_Brown)
, I'm thinking some telescope retailer's site bought some filler content and
got quite a bit more cosmic value than they expected.

